

EmberJS Confuses Me - cedricr
http://www.wekeroad.com/2013/03/06/ember-confuses-me/

======
trek
That was almost exactly one year ago. The author today:
[https://twitter.com/robconery/status/444287117909192704](https://twitter.com/robconery/status/444287117909192704)

~~~
robconery
Yep - hi Trek :). I don't know how this got pushed to HN again but there will
be a followup. I'm wondering if it's coincidental :)

~~~
gagege
Just went to your archive to see if you'd written it yet. I'm pretty
interested in seeing what you have to say because I too have had trouble
understanding Ember.

By the way, don't blog archives usually link to the posts? ;)

------
robconery
OP here - this post is almost a year old and I don't know why it got pushed to
HN again. It's taken a year :) but I think I've come to finally understand
Ember... and I very much like it.

~~~
cedricr
Yes, I've just discovered today though! I'm happy to know that there's an
illumination to be had at the end of the road though...

------
armandososa
I think Ember made a big mistake with the router. The most interesting part of
Ember IMHO is the data-binding and the components. With those two things you
could do very complicated document-centric desktop-like apps very easily.

If you wanted to make a web app resembling Adobe Illustrator, I have no doubt
that Ember is better for the task that any other framework. In fact I did
something in that vein which, sadly is an internal tool, using a pre-router
version of Ember.

Then the router came along around 1.0, and it make everything too complicated.
As the OP says, for desktop-like apps routing makes no sense. Also all the
levels of indirection and abstraction makes no sense. I'd like at least to
have the option to expose objects globally as I please. What I want is one,
maybe two global models and a lot of components that have access to those
globals. End of rant.

------
AdrianRossouw
I also don't really get ember. I've currently been going through my
experiences with angular (daemon.co.za/2014/03/wrong-to-be-afraid-of-
angular/), but I just have grave misgivings about ember as a concept.

Backbone was interesting because of how little assumptions it makes of you.

Angular was interesting because it made some pretty reasonable base
assumptions and then gave you this whole new sandbox to play in.

Ember just feels to me like the kind of framework that you are going to spend
a lot of time trying to appease.

That might be an unfair assessment, but I am also not likely to ever build
anything with it because I really loathe handlebars, and it doesn't do
anything new or interesting enough for me to care.

------
lightblade
IMO, ExtJS is the only framework that's truly MVC. Everything else is just
MV..whatever.

I wrote a blog post a while back talking about how everyone is over thinking
MVC.

[http://www.codingupfengshui.io/mvc-in-five-
lines](http://www.codingupfengshui.io/mvc-in-five-lines)

tl;dr You should think more SOLID and less MVC.

